# thinkin of gettin me a piranha



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

well i have wanted piranhas in the past but really have never gotten around to it becasue i can't get em in georgia and i really don't want to pay 25 bucks for shipping one and don't want to drive a state over. right now i have been lookin to orderin a piranha but i want one that is a complete badass, one that can't even live in shoals casue they can't stand eachother. im lookin to spend about 100 bucks but cheaper woud be better. also tell me how big they get casue i really don't want to geta piranha that has to live ina huge home 150+ casue i already have a 150 and i have to get a 300 for a sinle fish to live in in the near future. thanks yall

J-Rod


----------



## Ammo5254 (Feb 23, 2005)

Elongatus...They are CRAZYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY....They will be a little more than 100 bucks but WELL worth the money!


----------



## Altuvie631 (Jul 7, 2005)

with a 150 gal you can get almost any kind of piranha i would suggest the Altuvie or the elong but if you want a big fish go with a black


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

thanks guys

yeah i was kinda leaning towards a black piranha but just want to klnow if there is anything more badass that isn't that much more. oh and i don't want to have to get another 150, the 150 i have now is occupied. what about a 75 or would that be to small? thanks again.

J-Rod


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

Do NOT GET A PIRANHA if you want an aggressive fish. aggressive rannas are few and far between. get a cichlid. for you tank i would get a male midas, COMPLEETLY bad ass.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

rbp 4 135 said:


> Do NOT GET A PIRANHA if you want an aggressive fish. aggressive rannas are few and far between. get a cichlid. for you tank i would get a male midas, COMPLEETLY bad ass.
> [snapback]1110930[/snapback]​











yup i was gonna say that


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

I don't understand why you cichlid fans are here. This is a piranha forum ..if you think ur cichlids are so badass then go bak to your cichlid forum!


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Exactly he asked for a PIRANHA.. wow..

Anyway, if you don't want a shoal I would get probally a black for that big of a tank. Either that or a Elongatus would be sweet.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Exactly he asked for a PIRANHA.. wow..

Anyway, if you don't want a shoal I would get probally a black for that big of a tank. Either that or a Elongatus would be sweet.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

god yet another getting a rhom......well get a elong way cooler


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

he asked for something aggressive, which the vast majorit of p's are not.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

smokinbubbles said:


> thanks guys
> 
> yeah i was kinda leaning towards a black piranha but just want to klnow if there is anything more badass that isn't that much more. oh and i don't want to have to get another 150, the 150 i have now is occupied. what about a 75 or would that be to small? thanks again.
> 
> ...


IRRITAN will live for life in a 55 but a 75 will only make it more happy..and badass monster is a understatement..i belive more aggressive then elongs..


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Irritans are the sociopaths of the piranha world!!! I mean absolutely crazy wielding an axe and wanting to chop up everything!!!

Go with an irritan, but then again you never know, you may end up getting a dud!!!

It just depends! Anyway...goodluck and tell us what you decided on!


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

i have yet to hear a dud with irritans..but you never know what your gona get with p's..


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

thanks guys im goint o see what i can do. about the cichlids, i don't like em. yeah flowerhorns are pretty cool and i wouldn't mind gettin one but i just don't like em. i have had 2 oscars that were both over a foot long that lived over 10 years so im not really lookin to get any other cichlids.

J-Rod


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

get 3 caribe for that tank


----------

